# mac ne demarre plus sur OS



## yazid1021 (25 Août 2022)

bonjour à tous le monde,

j'ai essayé d'installé windows avec bootcamp sous El Capitan, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Maintenant quand je démarre le mac ce dernier reste sur un écran blanc et ensuite un écran noir avec curseur
et un message comme quoi il ne peut pas booter. 

quand j'appuie sur alt au démarrage je vois bien mon macintosh hd et je peux démarrer dessus. 

je voudrais qu'il redémarre automatiquement sur le macintosh hd mais je ne sais pas comment.

si vous pouvez m'aider merci d'avance


----------



## Ahiqar (25 Août 2022)

yazid1021 a dit:


> quand j'appuie sur alt au démarrage je vois bien mon macintosh hd et je peux démarrer dessus.


Bonjour,
dans préférences système il faut choisir disque de démarrage et sélectionner machintosh hd puis redémarrer.
Ensuite il faudra utiliser Bootcamp pour supprimer la partition spéciale windows


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

yazid1021 a dit:


> je voudrais qu'il redémarre automatiquement sur le macintosh hd mais je ne sais pas comment.


Comme en réponse        #2      et si tu veux supprimer la partition Windows, il faut impérativement relancer Assistant Boot Camp et faire un clic sur *Restaurer* qui supprimera proprement cette partition Windows. Ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque, jamais !


----------



## yazid1021 (25 Août 2022)

super merci ca refonctionne je n'avais pas pensé à la selection du démarrage, problème résolu !!!


----------



## Locke (25 Août 2022)

yazid1021 a dit:


> super merci ca refonctionne je n'avais pas pensé à la selection du démarrage, problème résolu !!!


Partiellement, car il te faudra supprimer la partition Windows, donc relis ma dernière réponse.


----------



## yazid1021 (25 Août 2022)

oui , c'est ok aussi pour bootcamp  merci


----------

